# Vb Alc Content To Be Dropped Again!



## brettprevans (1/7/09)

from The Age today - link

CUB has announced that VB will have its %alc dropped by 0.2% to save on tax. this is the second drop in alc in a few years.

Sorry I cbf finding the last thread which the last drop in alc was discussed,


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/09)

With the nanny society and the rather strange Queensland phenomenon of burly men with hairy chests and exaggerated Ocker accents strutting around with cans of 3.5 % ABV Gold in their Neanderthal paws imagining that this beer is the epitome of Rugged Manhood *, I reckon if Fosters and Lion Nathan succeed in their closet ambition of driving all beers down to a New Zealand 4%, then most of the population wouldn't give a f$%^

Thank God for home brew.

*Ok Shagga chuck us another of them Goldies
I'm not Shagga, I'm Wozza. Shagga went home crook. I just look identical to Shagga with my shaved head, surly aggressive look, blonde fat loud wife, goatee, tatts and huge belly hanging over the front of me trakkies.
Same as you, in fact, Chazza. Have another one of these Goldies we've only chugged two slabs so far.

(extract from Lion Nathan's head of finance recurring dream)


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/09)

Actually............ I had a surprisingly tasty Fosters Group brew the other day. 1st Choice Liquor had tallies of Cascade Original Pale Ale, green label, and it was a nice smooth slightly sweet full 5% ABV and no discernable metallic twang. Not cheap but I'll grab some more because it was such a pleasant surprise.


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/09)

funny stuff Bribie. funny funny stuff.

well it would be nice if they made their mid strenghts and lights taste nice if they are going to drop the alc. Whats more annoying is that they will charge the same price for it. so will all the retailers.

actually that pisses me off at the footy when you can buy full strngth beer for like 20c more than mid strenghth. HTF is mid strength only 20c less! 

profiteering buggers.

YUP - THANK GOD FOR HB!


----------



## sam (1/7/09)

VB disaster!


----------



## reviled (1/7/09)

Funny thing about the NZ 4%, all of em are actually only 3.75% Reckon Lion nathan probably does a similair thing in oz, advertises higher than it actually is...


----------



## Adamt (1/7/09)

I believe there's legislation stating it must be within 0.2% (or something around that order, maybe its 0.25% in NZ?) of the advertised ABV content.


----------



## fraser_john (1/7/09)

Prepare for a new wave of K&K brewers........


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/7/09)

fraser_john said:


> Prepare for a new wave of K&K brewers........



Hi this is my first post, how do i make a VB copy and it is easy to make it 10% ABV???  

Yes, thank god for homebrew.

CM2 they charge the same the price cos they are dropping the ABV to hedge against the wowser(excise) tax on beer. Rather than have people complain that it now costs more, they just drop the abv so they get taxed less. i dare say they're are dropping the malt % rather thaqn the sugar % too!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## wallablack (1/7/09)

That was funny stuff Bribie, had me in fits.
I say go The Coopers, preservative free good gear, almost as good as a HB.


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/7/09)

BribieG said:


> *Ok Shagga chuck us another of them Goldies
> I'm not Shagga, I'm Wozza. Shagga went home crook. I just look identical to Shagga with my shaved head, surly aggressive look, blonde fat loud wife, goatee, tatts and huge belly hanging over the front of me trakkies.
> Same as you, in fact, Chazza. Have another one of these Goldies we've only chugged two slabs so far.
> 
> (extract from Lion Nathan's head of finance recurring dream)




WTF?


----------



## glaab (1/7/09)

*CATS PISS ! ! :icon_vomit: *


----------



## petesbrew (1/7/09)

who gives a...


----------



## MattC (1/7/09)

That would be the Lager they sell as an Ale isnt it?



BribieG said:


> Actually............ I had a surprisingly tasty Fosters Group brew the other day. 1st Choice Liquor had tallies of Cascade Original Pale Ale, green label, and it was a nice smooth slightly sweet full 5% ABV and no discernable metallic twang. Not cheap but I'll grab some more because it was such a pleasant surprise.


----------



## kevo (1/7/09)

With the full strength quickly becoming a mid-strength - will they eventually just merge into one 'beer?'

*VB full strength gold*, you can get it working, you can get it avoiding tax, unfortunately, I got one one now...

Might become a new sports drink.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> WTF?


Wozza and Shagga inspecting the bald head models in the window of the Mt Druitt (Goodna, Noble Park, Elizabeth) Bogan Hair Studio before going in for their annual shave. Then for a few more of them Goldies.








MattC said:


> That would be the Lager they sell as an Ale isnt it?



Yup as with most non-Coopers so called "Ales". I wonder if Reschs Dinner Ale is still top fermented?


----------



## j1gsaw (1/7/09)

Want a VB mate....... :icon_vomit: er No...


----------



## mwd (1/7/09)

I thought the government just raised the excise on all beers every few months anyway just so you don't notice.

Drinking beer is much better in some of the other third world countries even Muslim ones.

pricepint.com currency conversion required as it is UK pounds.

I'll have a VB no problems I am not proud I use it to cut my highly alcoholic stout but only at 75/25% Lager and Black ?? Blick and Tun.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> ...................................
> Drinking beer is much better in some of the other third world countries even Muslim ones.
> 
> pricepint.com currency conversion required as it is UK pounds.
> ...



One reason I won't be home brewing when I retire to the Philippines in several years time. A litre bottle of Red Horse high strength lager 7% for eighty cents. :beerbang:


----------



## lczaban (1/7/09)

BribieG said:


> One reason I won't be home brewing when I retire to the Philippines in several years time. A litre bottle of Red Horse high strength lager 7% for eighty cents. :beerbang:



The temp control of there would be a real biatch too... Unless you're into brewing dodgy VB knock-offs... :icon_vomit: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## flattop (1/7/09)

The Breastfeeding mothers association should be up in arms.
We were raised on VB down south as kids, it may not taste good but it bred us tough....
Made us stand tall in our mocco's and flannos and we combed out mullets straight down.....

I wonder if it is relevant anymore.. how many ppl still drink VB?


----------



## mt mellum (1/7/09)

VB is seriously a nothing beer. It has that typical fosters astringency and is best served freezing cold onto the ground. Couldn't care less if they made it 0% cause I would rather have a gin and tonic if they were my two choices. :icon_vomit:


----------



## buttersd70 (1/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Wozza and Shagga inspecting the bald head models in the window of the Mt Druitt (Goodna, Noble Park, Elizabeth) Bogan Hair Studio before going in for their annual shave. Then for a few more of them Goldies.



Oi! You watch it when nockin Lizbeff!! That's Butters and Muckeys territory!.....even the average Lizbeefin wouldn't drink VB.....

:lol:


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/7/09)

mt mellum said:


> VB is seriously a nothing beer. It has that typical fosters astringency and is best served freezing cold onto the ground. Couldn't care less if they made it 0% cause I would rather have a gin and tonic if they were my two choices. :icon_vomit:



Yeah quite often when beers are free at functions and VB is the primo beer I'd go for a red wine. Even a bad red is better than a VB. Plus it doesnt make you agro and want to punch people... h34r:

edit: spelling


----------



## Pollux (1/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Oi! You watch it when nockin Lizbeff!! That's Butters and Muckeys territory!.....even the average Lizbeefin wouldn't drink VB.....
> 
> :lol:



Lizbeff??? Is that like Penriff aka The Riff aka Penrith?

I only know one person who drinks VB, my BIL, he is a linesman for energy australia, has a flattop haircut, drives an SS ute, has a tattoo of an outline of Australia on his upper arm and is quitting his job to join the army to be a rifleman...

as that say in the riff, nuff said.


----------



## Renegade (1/7/09)

flattop said:


> I wonder if it is relevant anymore.. how many ppl still drink VB?



VB is the biggest selling beer in NSW, hands down. On the other hand, the percentage of people who give a **** about beer and go for micros, imports & boutiques is very small.


----------



## manticle (1/7/09)

kevo said:


> With the full strength quickly becoming a mid-strength - will they eventually just merge into one 'beer?'
> 
> *VB full strength gold*, you can get it working, you can get it avoiding tax, unfortunately, I got one one now...
> 
> Might become a new sports drink.



No no no no - you've got it tits up. They need to keep coming out with NEW varieties that taste almost identical but have a gimmick, ad campaign and tin colour to differentiate them.

Considering the blandness of most recognised commercial brews produced in this country I say thank christ for both Coopers and homebrew.


----------



## buttersd70 (1/7/09)

Pollux said:


> Lizbeff??? Is that like Penriff aka The Riff aka Penrith?



Elizabeth. Makes Penriff look posh (and yes, I've lived there, too.)


----------



## bowie in space (1/7/09)

> On the other hand, the percentage of people who give a **** about beer and go for micros, imports & boutiques is very small.


 
Abso-f*@kin'-lutely. I also agree with the Coopers comments. This surely must be Australia's premier beer in all it's 5.8% ABV glory! As a matter of fact I'm enjoying one now (parden the pun). 

Oh, and get ready for VB Blonde too. That won't be too far away. It's criminal, we all know that. Blonde beers, what a scam.

Bowie, rant out.


----------



## lastdrinks (1/7/09)

this is sacrilege. i grew up in the lilydale area and used VB as my booze of choice in my teens. i am going to raise an army of semi-old bogans and march on parliment. 

seriously why are they taking away the one thing she has in her favour....alcohol content. Someone needs to defend her!!! It's like seeing an old girlfriend being treated badly by her new boyfriend.


----------



## MCT (1/7/09)

flattop said:


> I wonder if it is relevant anymore.. how many ppl still drink VB?



1 in 4 beers sold in Australia is a VB according to that article.
Does't that make you feel proud to be an Australian!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/7/09)

WHO CARE'S FFS!!!

I aint drinking the crap now and or ever again!


Chappo


----------



## Scruffy (1/7/09)

I just went out and tried one of your Virtual Beers...
I must admit, i've been here seven months and still haven't tried one.
Guy at the bottle shop wasn't sure which food it would best be paired with...

Any road, i decant to chilled glass and savour:

Unsophisticated, unpretentious, an easy dr... 

...hang on it's warming up,

For Fucks Sake Dave - it's ******* LAGER... and it's Goppin'


----------



## lastdrinks (1/7/09)

Yeah i guess VB tastes like piss....well piss might have more flavour but it seems like the thin edge of the wedge!!!

Take to the streets. Bogan Riot!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> I just went out and tried one of your Virtual Beers...
> I must admit, i've been here seven months and still haven't tried one.
> Guy at the bottle shop wasn't sure which food it would best be paired with...
> 
> ...



Scruffy goes well with FRESH (48 hours old) road kill mate.... :icon_drool2: h34r: 







Luv

Chappo


----------



## Daniel.lear (1/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Oi! You watch it when nockin Lizbeff!! That's Butters and Muckeys territory!.....even the average Lizbeefin wouldn't drink VB.....
> 
> :lol:



Na they'd much rather be drinkning West End Draught :icon_vomit:


----------



## QldKev (1/7/09)

just another point to prove VB does not give a shit ab out their beer; it's only profits.

QldKev


----------



## manticle (1/7/09)

Rubbish. It's cooked by an old nanna for 2 weeks according to a 6000 year unchanged recipe and bottled by the village children.


----------



## reviled (1/7/09)

Renegade said:


> VB is the biggest selling beer in NSW, hands down. On the other hand, the percentage of people who give a **** about beer and go for micros, imports & boutiques is very small.



Sad but true  Only 1.5% of beer sold in NZ is craft beer


----------



## Jazzafish (1/7/09)

I wonder if they are cutting down on the alcohol by adding less sugar to the fermentables? Save on ingredients and also excise.

Could make it a really bad beer instead of the current really, really bad beer!


----------



## mwd (1/7/09)

But it has printed on the can "The Best Cold Beer" Truth in advertising.

Does that contravene Trading Standards in all States and Territories?

Does getting shot in the head contravene health and safety regulations. ?

( google and wolfram alpha ).


----------



## manticle (1/7/09)

Jazzafish said:


> I wonder if they are cutting down on the alcohol by adding less sugar to the fermentables? Save on ingredients and also excise.
> 
> Could make it a really bad beer instead of the current really, really bad beer!



The little article I read today suggested drought conditions have made malt prices go up by roughly 20%. That, (coupled with beer taxes corresponding to alc content) mean that to avoid a price hike, VB will drop by .02% which I'm assuming comes from the malted barley content. Will still be a bad beer like the old bad beer.


----------



## Scruffy (2/7/09)

> News Limited on Wednesday reported the alcohol content of the iconic Melbourne-brewed beer would be cut from 4.9 per cent to 4.8 per cent to cut the amount of excise Foster's pays on the beer it brews. Foster's spokesman Ben Wicks said the change would not affect the taste of the beer. "It certainly doesn't affect the taste, which is very important to our VB drinkers. The taste will stay exactly the same. Our master brewers have done a lot of work to make sure of that," he told News Limited.
> 
> Weaker VB to save brewer millions in tax, Sydney Morning Herald,



The date? 4 July 2007.


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

A thread on lower alc vol VB...Hmmm...

Thread is still going strong.

Who buys VB?

What is VB anyway? It is not BEER....so why is it on a forum about beer?

Got me thinking it may actually (RARELY) pass as beer to some people.

Come on fellas, who REALLY cares for VB?

VB will soon lose it's green label and gain a gold/yellow (midstrength) label or it may even gain one under the heading "pure natural mineral water" with a hint of rats piss. Yummy, sports stars will go for that...NOT...

Do us home brewers care?

If I was to buy off the shelf (good luck with that) it would be something quality like a Grand Ridge or even a Coopers. If any home brewer buys off the shelf I could be 100% certain it would be quality, 'cos we drink our own quality and we would not take a step backwards. 

VB...CARE FACTOR ZERO !!!

Sorry to sound blunt and good on the bloke that posted it caring for us fellow beer drinkers...thumbs up for him, good onya bloke.


----------



## Cocko (2/7/09)

Sorry if a repeat - but could only get through half the thread on one eye!  

I heard the Marketing Manager on 3AW this morning and he said "When all the prices of beer go up in 3 months due to excise in the future... and ALL beer , Who wil coming months we will stay the same price...


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

LOVE your signature Cocko...SO DAMN TRUE !!!


----------



## Hop Me (2/7/09)

BribieG said:


> With the nanny society and the rather strange Queensland phenomenon of burly men with hairy chests and exaggerated Ocker accents strutting around with cans of 3.5 % ABV Gold in their Neanderthal paws imagining that this beer is the epitome of Rugged Manhood *, I reckon if Fosters and Lion Nathan succeed in their closet ambition of driving all beers down to a New Zealand 4%, then most of the population wouldn't give a f$%^
> 
> Thank God for home brew.
> 
> ...



Thank God for home brew and brewers that see and understand the government stealing their freedom from them one alcohol percentage point or petrol price hike at a time. Cheer, mate!


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

DaveW said:


> Thank God for home brew and brewers that see and understand the government stealing their freedom from them one alcohol percentage point or petrol price hike at a time. Cheer, mate!



Waaiit fooor it...Waaiit fooor it...Waaiit fooor it...

Increased government taxes on home brew ingredients....

Damn I hope they don't read this forum and I haven't given them any ideas.


----------



## Cocko (2/7/09)

Luckily ingredients to make beer are not yet alcohol! 

So in theory they can't touch us...

Unless they introduce some kind of fermentation tax...

Ok, shoot pistols in the air, woo hoo and high five each other!




@ Wallablack = Sig is simply hicks at his finest.. yep = awesome! :icon_cheers:


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

Cocko said:


> So in theory they can't touch us...



MC Hammer...Can't Touch This......

Shooting pistols in the air and HUGE high fives for being a home brewer lol


----------



## HoppingMad (2/7/09)

VB must be in a pile of poop currently.

Reducing their alc/vol keeps their product afloat but according to this article from march their sales have been in decline:
Flat VB Sales

They cite reasons like the "proliferation of premium beer" for their bad sales - but should that read "Beers that don't taste as shite as us"?

They have new ads coming out that ditch the 'hard earned thirst' line soon. Smacks of desperation to me to tear down something that has worked so well for them for decades. These guys are looking for the magic bullet in the marketing - but the problem could be the product itself tasting like doggy doo.

Gotta admit haven't drunk the stuff for years though so I'm proud to have played a part in their steady demise by not buying it.

I say to all raise a glass of homebrew and salute it's imminent passing, :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

HoppingMad said:


> I say to all raise a glass of homebrew and salute it's imminent passing, :icon_cheers:
> 
> Hopper.



Yeah...thank god..he must be watching over us...


----------



## Hop Me (2/7/09)

wallablack said:


> Waaiit fooor it...Waaiit fooor it...Waaiit fooor it...
> 
> Increased government taxes on home brew ingredients....
> 
> Damn I hope they don't read this forum and I haven't given them any ideas.



Aw bloody hell! Now you've gone and given it away!!! We'll need to start an Aussie style "hop" party to protest the f'ers!


----------



## wallablack (2/7/09)

DaveW said:


> Aw bloody hell! Now you've gone and given it away!!!



Shhhh...
Quick everybody hide...
Hands behind back, stirrers poking up behind head inconspicuously...
These are soup heaters governor, for big...ummm...soup swaps...


----------



## reviled (2/7/09)

wallablack said:


> A thread on lower alc vol VB...Hmmm...
> 
> Thread is still going strong.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you, but coming from a guy with a Tui logo as his avatar, sorry, theyre much of a muchness


----------



## tcraig20 (2/7/09)

DaveW said:


> Aw bloody hell! Now you've gone and given it away!!! We'll need to start an Aussie style "hop" party to protest the f'ers!



There was a thread the other day talking about potential taxes to homebrew - they pop up quite frequently here.

As I may or may not have said in that thread, I doubt that the government would specifically target homebrew for taxation, someone pointed out that there are too few homebrewers for it to be worthwhile.

Far more likely is a wowser-style obesity tax, which would levy a tax or excise on sugar - white, brown, malt, fructose, dextrose, etc. If this happened (and lets face it, we've had sugar and malt taxes before), the cost of homebrew would rise considerably, albeit unintentionally. 

The path to hell is paved with good intentions and taken in small steps...


----------



## bum (2/7/09)

wallablack said:


> VB will soon lose it's green label and gain a gold/yellow (midstrength) label or it may even gain one under the heading "pure natural mineral water" with a hint of rats piss. Yummy, sports stars will go for that...NOT...



There's been a mid-strength VB (with a yellow label, no less) for a couple years now. Personally I blame the Queenslanders. No one drinks mid-strength down here apart from piss-heads desperately trying to cling onto both their alcoholism _and_ licence.


----------



## JaffaMan (2/7/09)

V.B. gave me my first (false) impressoins of what beer tastes like, I disliked it then and now (V.B. that is).


----------



## Ivan Other One (2/7/09)

YUK POO Horrible,,, Spit Sput Spit,,Me thinks VB tastes like (enter rhyming word here) :icon_vomit: 

Gimee a good home brew any day, :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

paraphrasing wallablack here


wallablack said:


> who gives a f*ck about VB. why is there a thread about it.



mainly posted as its beer related news and the continuing trend of breweries. not so much as a commentary/discussion on VB its self or its decline. although it is sad to see an icon (and yes its an icon just like fosters is - perhaps more toVictorians than other states which have their own iconic versions, xxxx, westend, swan, tooheys red) be slowly killed. 

I see your point about wtf are we discussing VB. but it is beer. its is related to the whole industry that we are involved in. 

afterall here's a good question this article poses: if megabreweries are cutting costs in this way, how long will it be before microbreweries starting doing similar things or stop making higher gravity style beers to save money as they struggle to compete in the market to begin with?

food beer for thought. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (3/7/09)

That's right CM2, you could argue that CUB, by taking this action are "squeezing" out full strength beers (which are few and far between...almost limited to the micros now)...using their own words "when everybody else puts the price up, ours will stay the same"...unfortunately the micros will either have to put the price up or reduce the alcohol!

They are effectively providing a discounted beer!


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/7/09)

Leigh said:


> They are effectively providing a discounted beer!



I can see the promo now

Cue the Chaser's Crazy sale guy voice

"At CUB we've gone mad, mad, mad!!!! Everything is half off!!!! Flavour, half off!!! Aroma, half off!!! Mouthfeel, half off!!! We've all gone completely mad and it all must go go go!!!"

 

Cheers SJ


----------



## HoppingMad (3/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> if megabreweries are cutting costs in this way, how long will it be before microbreweries starting doing similar things or stop making higher gravity style beers to save money as they struggle to compete in the market to begin with?
> food beer for thought. :icon_cheers:



Quite true CM2. I guess every brewery is a business like it or not. And micros do their share of cost-cutting, just in a different way.

Can't name too many Micros that actually make a lager, but plenty that offer loads of varieties of ales. Costs of refridgeration/energy and longer term storage of stock would be too darn high for most. They've got to get the stuff in and out of the warehouse just like everyone else.

Hopper.


----------



## c0z (3/7/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I can see the promo now
> 
> Cue the Chaser's Crazy sale guy voice
> 
> ...



Q. when are they gonna 'half off' the amount of dead roo urine they put in it ?

A. when it gets too expensive.


----------

